# Business Analytics Consultant position available in Chicago area.



## ShanMohan (Nov 13, 2012)

_Business Analytics Consultant position available in Chicago area. Strong Excel/Access <acronym title="visual basic for applications" style="border-width: 0px 0px 1px; border-bottom-style: dotted; border-bottom-color: rgb(0, 0, 0); cursor: help;">VBA</acronym> skills preferred. Click here for more details. __http://bayser.com/jobs.php5_


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 13, 2012)

This has been approved by the Admins.  Please do not move for 30 days.


----------

